# 12 week potty shot question (between the legs)???....



## Junebugs

So i have heard that this is VERY inaccurate because they all look the same at this stage...... but i am just wondering if anyone saw or has a picture of a 12 week potty shot and what it looked like and what sex you had? Just curious.....


----------



## maybebaby3

I couldn't tell at 12w


----------



## sunshine314

I'm wondering this too...as at 13 weeks our potty shot it looked like a girl. NOthing between legs but everyone keeps saying there should be something between teh legs at this point.


----------



## countrymom119

Here is my pics from 12 weeks from my ultrasound with my ds and then this pregnancy. My ds is on the left and this baby is on the right. You can see there is no mistaking he is all boy.

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w437/awechet/photo_20130830_172218_zps28d6805f.png


----------



## CountryMomma

Here is a potty shot at 13 weeks with this LO. I was told it was a girl due to nothing between legs. 

Many people have said that you cannot tell this early due to all babies having something between legs at this stage.. obviously not true.
 



Attached Files:







1239025_165983813593207_33737477_n.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## boobee

I would say girl from that scan!!


----------



## Junebugs

Thanks so much ladies... this is very interesting. I have heard at 12 weeks you would see something between the legs either way (because they both look the same). Its interesting to see peoples ultrasounds! :) Keep them coming :) 

I am not finding out the sex of my LO but i did see a flash of 3 white dots so i dont know


----------



## Cryssie

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130730_154513.jpg
12.6 weeks
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130820_161124-1.jpg
15.6 weeks
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130905_204933.jpg
18.1 weeks
All girl.


----------



## CountryMomma

Found the other one the tech gave us, you can see a little more clearly that there is nothing between legs.
 



Attached Files:







1175728_10200900996819549_1273061039_n.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## WantaBelly

This is at 14 weeks but I saw something at 12 and at 13
 



Attached Files:







Boy 14wks.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Sassie2014

I had a 12w3d scan (no pics) and she took a peek at the potty shot just because I asked and we didn't see anything. It's been driving me crazy for weeks. She said it was too early but it could be a girl because there was nothing there. Everyone always says that both sexes show something that early but there was nothing there. I have a scan at 16w3d next week... I can't wait to see. Did anyone have a scan that showed nothing and ended up being a boy??


----------

